# We got our first egg today!!



## PurpleHeartJarhead (Mar 23, 2014)

We took on chickens this spring and finally got our first egg. Very cool! Nice bright, orange-yellow yoke and really strong shell.


----------



## jeff47041 (Jan 5, 2013)

Mine started laying eggs in August, when they turned 4 months old. Awesome feeling isn't it? More self reliance!


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Congrats

Yesterday I finally heard one of my little roosters trying to crow, he's about 3 months old. 

It looks like I'm gonna have 6 hens and two roosters, I'll start looking for eggs this spring.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

My 8 hens are going the opposite direction. 3 or 4 eggs a day down to 1 sometimes 2 eggs. They are 2 1/2 years old.

This fall I believe they will joining the noddles for supper. New flock come Spring.


----------



## squerly (Aug 17, 2012)

TheLazyL said:


> My 8 hens are going the opposite direction. 3 or 4 eggs a day down to 1 sometimes 2 eggs. They are 2 1/2 years old.
> 
> This fall I believe they will joining the noddles for supper. New flock come Spring.


2.5 years doesn't seem very old to me. Maybe you should have a talk with them? Let them know what's in store if they don't pick up the pace.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

PurpleHeartJarhead said:


> We took on chickens this spring and finally got our first egg. Very cool! Nice bright, orange-yellow yoke and really strong shell.


Congrats!

Wishing you many more to come!


----------



## smaj100 (Oct 17, 2012)

We have 24 layers and 2 roo's. We have been getting from 12-18 per day, we expect that start dropping off soon as winter rapidly approaches. Especially since the ole Farmers Almanac says it's gonna be a ruff wet and cold winter.

Congrats on the chickens we love having them, and being able to sell a few and trade for other goodies.


----------



## Beaniemaster2 (May 22, 2012)

Just had to pop in and say congrats  I remember when we got our first egg... Was thrilling


----------



## PurpleHeartJarhead (Mar 23, 2014)

Well, about three weeks after our first egg, our flock of 18 is averaging about 3 eggs per day now. They are still small, averaging about 40 grams, but the average is going up. We had two soft-shelled eggs, which hasn't repeated. Our biggest egg to date is 47 grams. We still are waiting for our EEs to start laying and our two Australorps.

We got an "egg guide" out and discovered our eggs would be Grade AA. I've never seen a Grade AA egg before ours began laying. The firmness of the yolk, it's uber-rich color, even the tightly bound egg white is so vastly different from store bought/commercially produced eggs. I am so proud of my wife for her hard work.

Best decision my better half has made in meeting our self-sufficient lifestyle and moves us ever closer to that goal!


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

You'll never have another first egg. 

It's a threshold where your chickens go from something that you've been raising and feeding to producers. And in doing so, you cross a threshold in becoming more self-reliant. It's a good feeling!


----------



## PrepN4Good (Dec 23, 2011)

Very egg-citing! :2thumb: I had to run back to the house to get my camera when we got our first; have pix of 2 beautiful brown eggs in the nest box.


----------



## 21601mom (Jan 15, 2013)

Congratulations! That is so cool. I remember seeing some of your earlier posts and thinking how much work you guys were putting into it.

I have been trying to convince my husband to get chickens--certainly a hard sell.

What's your most important lesson learned?


----------



## PurpleHeartJarhead (Mar 23, 2014)

21601mom said:


> What's your most important lesson learned?


I'm sure asking my wife this question would elicit a different response. For me, the most important thing to remember is that there is no amount of shared knowledge that will answer every question about _*your *_flock and their particular concerns.

Chickens have a lot of common problems, common traits, etc., no matter where they are, but none are identical. Because, like people, they all have their own personality, likes and dislikes. In short, you don't know what you don't know until it happens. This to me, is a big part of the excitement of raising them.

Other than that, they almost raise themselves...no, really. They are so very easy to care for and the reward is much higher than the effort. The eggs are great, the bug control is a plus, and they are just fun to watch.

I never saw myself raising chickens 20 years ago, but I absolutely love it. Tell your husband if this salty old infantry Marine can do it, so can the two of you!


----------



## Tucker (Jul 15, 2010)

First off, thank you for your service!! Hubby and I are both Air Force veterans. Best thing I ever did for myself!!

I kept my first TINY egg. I put a small hole in both ends and just blew out the white (there was no yolk in that one). It's proudly displayed in the hutch.  My first girls are now 4+ years old and still laying - but slowing down. They are pets, so no noodles for them. I just got 5 more chicks 2 weeks ago and will merge the flocks in a couple months.



21601mom said:


> What's your most important lesson learned?


There are a few things we do for our girls that we learned in a Tour de Coop in Portland, Oregon. Every day they get sprouts (made from whole oats) and a scoop of plain yogurt. At first I used Nancy's brand but a couple months ago I started to make my own yogurt. It's so simple!! The girls also get a couple cap fulls of vinegar with the mother. I used Braggs but this summer I made 4 gallons of apple cider vinegar from apple peels and cores. The yogurt provides good bacteria for the gut and the vinegar keeps their system a little acidic which is healthier.

Obviously, my chickens make me more self sufficient but knowing how to make the yogurt and vinegar is an awesome feeling. Congrats again! :congrat:


----------

